# Table saw router extension...support legs?



## prhen (May 20, 2013)

Hi all.
I'm researching plans for a router extension for my Jet contractor's saw and am not sure if I need to provide extra support, ie legs, to help bear the weight of a Makita 3612 in a 10" x 14" metal plate...heavy! My shop is small and my saw is on casters, so I'm not sure how I could make the legs "mobile" without building a base/cabinet for the whole thing. Any ideas??
Thanks, Paul


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If I've got it figured correctly, the legs additional legs would serve 2 purposes. One is supporting the weight of the router & table, the other to help balance the saw. Might even be a third purpose--to keep from warping the rails and perhaps even the top.

I just got a close-out top from Woodpecker's (28" x 32" for $40 + $23 to ship). Got to mount it to the right side and then flip the Incra positioner to use the new router table. My plan was to make a top 28" x 14" or 16" to mount to the left--which would not have needed legs, but the Woodpecker's deal was too good to pass up. So--not wanting to spend $60 on a pair of Incra legs, my plan is to use some 6/4 ash squared up to about 1 1/4" to within about 1/2" of the floor. In the bottom 12" to 18" mill a pair of 1" slots, and add a piece of 4/4 stock with through bolts and star knobs. Shop floor is concrete, pretty flat but not 100% level. When I need to move the saw (which is about every time I use it), drop the wheels for the saw which will lift the legs, move, loosen the legs, set the saw down, tighten the leg bolts. I don't need more than a quarter inch of travel up/down on the legs--so the 1" slots should be plenty.

Thanks for reading my ramble. I'll post pics when I do it--but it will be a few weeks as i'm having foot surgery in the morning and will not be in the shop (or at work) for at least 2 weeks--then another 4 weeks without driving!! 

earl


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> it will be a few weeks as i'm having foot surgery in the morning and will not be in the shop (or at work) for at least 2 weeks--then another 4 weeks without driving!!
> earl


Earl
Hope your foot heals fast without pain. 4 weeks without driving - that would drive me crazy.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Assuming that you are talking about a true Jet contractors saw and not the bench top POS on a folding cart, the better solution is to use 2 sections of angle steel (galvanized, shaped like a L, with lots of holes and slots - from Lowes) behind the front and rear fence rails. This forms a very strong brace to drop the router table in, while providing exceptional support for your work. I did this with one of my Jet contractor saws (circa 2009) and placed a mobile base (360 degrees on each wheel) under the 4 legs so any 1 of the spindly legs that they provide would not take the full strain and collapse. This is now my preferred saw over my Powermatic. The router has a Freud variable speed plunge on the underside, aluminum mounting plate and the drop-in table is made from 2 pieces of 3/4 MDF glued (after shellacking) and has easily held 100 lb. items to route. I built a separate removable router fence from 4" 1/4" aluminum channel that slides on 2 pieces of channel I got from Woodcraft. It is used at least 4 times a week since 4/2009. The unit has never failed, the Freud router is another story. The drop-in router takes the place of one of the stamped steel wing panels.

Hope this helps - Baker


----------



## prhen (May 20, 2013)

What a great idea, Earl! Simple, flexible and useful. Just what I was looking for! I'll keep an eye out for your pictures.
Hope the surgery goes well. Maybe you could convince your doctor that the four weeks of no driving should be four weeks of " therapy" in your shop...
Thanks
Paul


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

on my delta i just put one 2x4 on a hinge on the outer edge of the table extension. It gets wedged (not always plumb to the floor) into place on the floor of the shop to hold the end of the extension up.


----------



## prhen (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Richard and Michael for the additional ideas.
Richard, I was considering the angle iron support, but was not sure that there would still support the fence at the back of the saw. My Jet (it's not the bench-top) has the original fence that rides on a square steel bar at the back of the saw, and I thought that adding angle iron - between the table and each of the guides? - would mean the fence wouldn't ride on the guide. You don't mention support legs, so I assume you didn't find them necessary...? I'd also be interested in knowing if you bought or made your mobile base.
Thanks again, everyone.
Paul


----------

